# Star Craft 2 gegen PC?



## Hitten (5. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mal Fragen ob man Star Craft 2 auch gegen den Computer spielen kann?

Also wie Online nur das man gegen den Computer spielt.


----------



## lvr (5. August 2010)

Man kann. 5 Schwierigkeitsgrade gibts glaub ich.


----------



## Hitten (5. August 2010)

Ja, das weis ich, aber gibt es keinen Modus wie im Multiplayer nur das man den gegen den Computer spielt? - also Offline


----------



## Lexx (5. August 2010)

skirmish ?


----------



## Rizzard (5. August 2010)

Hitten schrieb:


> Ja, das weis ich, aber gibt es keinen Modus wie im Multiplayer nur das man den gegen den Computer spielt? - also Offline



Lvr hat doch schon geschrieben das man kann.


----------



## Hitten (5. August 2010)

kirmish ?

?


----------



## NuTSkuL (5. August 2010)

skirmisch...nicht kirmisch.
sollte meiner meinung nach bei sc2 dabei sein.


----------



## boerigard (5. August 2010)

Unter Einzelspieler wählst du "Gefecht gegen KI" und da kannst du dir ein Match nach deinen Vorlieben einstellen (in sechs Schwierigkeitsgraden).


----------



## Hitten (5. August 2010)

ah ok, danke


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (6. August 2010)

Um den Beitrag von boerigard noch zu vervollständigen.

Mann kann es auch Offline spielen !

PS: Der schwerste Schwierigkeitsgrad ist echt heftig


----------



## Veriquitas (6. August 2010)

Die Ki Cheatet ja auch auf der letzten Schwierigkeitsstufe .


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2010)

Ich hab von 6 Partien selbst auf mittel keine einzige gewonnen, 3-4 erste Wellen kann ich noch abwehren, aber dann is immer Ende...


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. August 2010)

Die cheatet auch schon auf der vorletzten Schwierigkeitsstufe (hart), meine ich.


----------



## boerigard (9. August 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab von 6 Partien selbst auf mittel keine einzige gewonnen, 3-4 erste Wellen kann ich noch *abwehren*, aber dann is immer Ende...


Du musst selber in die Offensive gehen. Zumindest auf Mittel reicht ein einfacher Marine-Rush (2 Rax + Reactor), um ein Match in den ersten Minuten zu entscheiden.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (9. August 2010)

@ Split99999

Nein, die KI Cheatet erst bei der schwersten Schwierigkeitsstufe !
Das hat auch so Blizzard bestätigt.

@ Herbboy 

Ich kann dir eine sehr gute Seite empfehlen wo du sicher mehr über Strategie und Taktiken lernst.
Schau einfach bei dem > Starcraft2 YouTube Caster "HomerJ" < vorbei.
Wenn du einige Matches von dort gesehen hast bist du bald ein KI-Killer


----------



## hempsmoker (9. August 2010)

Vor allem hat der schöne HD-Videos von den Spielen. Als ob man selbst das Spiel vor sich hätte


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Du musst selber in die Offensive gehen. Zumindest auf Mittel reicht ein einfacher Marine-Rush (2 Rax + Reactor), um ein Match in den ersten Minuten zu entscheiden.


 

hmm, das ist ja dann aber echt extrem langweilig... das ist ja so, als ob man bei Pro evolution Soccer nach dem 1:0 das Spiel beenden kann... 

Gestern hab ich mit 8 banshees, 2 Thoren, 8 Vikings und 3 Bunkern meine Linie sehr gut gehalten, 5-6 Wellen abgeschmettert. Dann kam die KI an, ich hab nur wenige Einheiten verloren, schnell reapriert, mit den Banshees und Vikings rüber zur Basis, etliche Gebäude zerstört, dann kommt ne Meldung, dass die Ki angreift, ich flieg zurück: da hat die KI 4 Thore, 2 Spaceships und nochmal ein Dutzend kleinerer Einheiten, bin voll untergegangen...


----------



## The_Rock (9. August 2010)

Also die letzte KI-Stufe ist echt knackig  (eben weil die KI 50% mehr Ressis erntet und sie auch voll ausnutzt).

Ist aber durchaus möglich. Sogar das "1 vs 7 Insane KI - Free for All" Achievement hab ich gleich beim ersten Versuch gepackt. Ein bißchen Glück war aber schon dabei


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (9. August 2010)

@ Herbboy

Spielst du nur Terraner gegen Terraner ?
Mit anderen Gegnern (Zerg oder Protoss) tust du dir vielleicht leichter.

Du solltest Alle Szenarien spielen um besser mit den gegebenen Umständen klar zu kommen.
Es gibt Einfache Szenarien,Fortgeschrittene Szenarien und Experten Szenarien.
Also für alle was dabei.


Kleine Tipps meinerseits:

Du solltest mit der Zeit mehrere Basen erbauen um mehr Mineralien zu bekommen als dein Gegner.
Man muss auch immer eine gesunde Mischung aus vermeidlich schwachen Einheiten und schweren Einheiten bilden und nicht gleich auf Thors und Schwere Kreuzer Techen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2010)

Jo, zweite Basis ist lustig: ich hab grad 12 Marines zusammen, da kommt die KI auch schon mit 4 marodeuren und 10 Marines an, und nur weil die "schiss" hat haut die wieder ab  hab dann mehr marines, 2 medivac, 6 marodeure gebaut, auch bunker, ohne die wären die marines eh schon alle weg. Dann kam die nächste welle. Dann vikings gebaut, nächste welle kam. Dann 2 Thore und 8 Banshees und die zerstörten Einheiten ersetzt, und die nächste Welle kam. Für ne zweite Basis hätten meine Ressorcen zwischendurch gar nicht gereicht, bzw. wenn ich eine gebaut hätte, hätt ich 30% weniger Einheiten gehabt bei der 3. / 4. Wellte... Gegen die zerg war es noch schlimmer.

Muss halt noch üben und bei deinem link mal schauen, was für Tipps ich da finde.

Ich will SC an sich auch nicht so spielen, dass ich alle 5 Sekunden irgendeinen Befehl geben muss, um das überhaupt zu packen


----------



## The_Rock (10. August 2010)

Benutzt du eigentlich regelmäßig Mules? (die Spezialernter, die man über das Sateliten Commandocenter runterruft)
Damit sollte ein Terraner eigentlich reichlich Mineralien ernten (wenn man sie ständig nutzt). Eins der Teile bringt bei jedem Erntegang 30 Mineralien zurück. Das macht er 10x. Also bekommste durch einen 300 Mineralien... für gerade mal 50 Energie wohlgemerkt.
Ansonsten um die 16 "normalen" Ernter pro Mineralfeld.

Die zweite Basis errichtet man am besten direkt nach nem gegnerischen Angriff. Evtl noch die fette Kanone aufm Commandcenter upgraden, falls du auf Nummer sicher gehn willst. Da wird die KI ein bißchen was zu knabbern haben, falls sie deine Verteidigung durchbrechen sollte 

Und wenn du erstmal aus zwei Basen Ressis kriegt, hat die KI auch nix mehr zu melden


----------



## tip-doppelkeks (10. August 2010)

Kann ich bestätigen.
Auf Mittel gewinn ich mittlerweile meistens und frühe Expansion hat sich dabei als sehr nützlich erwiesen.
Für gewöhnlich errichte ich meine Verteidigung direkt in Lage der ersten Expansion wenn möglich und pflanz mich dann ins gemachte Nest.

Auf Hart geh ich aber auch gnadenlos unter...
Hat mich bisher jedesmal nach fünf Minuten klein gekriegt die Sau...


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

Vlt. kann mal einer hier schauen, was ich falsch mache...  gegen KI auf mittel.

http://www.van-esco.de/herb.SC2Replay

Ich bau ne Raffinierie und Kaserne, erweitere die mit nem Reaktor, baue direkt nur noch Marines, nebenbei Waffenupgrade, weil in der Kaserne eh grad ne Bau-Warteschleife ist, geh dann mit nem Trupp zur KI, und der hat schon 3-4 Marodeure und ein paar Marines... beim nächsten mal geh ich wieder unter, und als ich denke, ich hätte ihn wenigstens dezimiert, kommt der mit mehreren Fahrzeugen, Marodeuren und Panzern an - null Chance...

gegen die Zweg war es btw noch schlimmer... ich hab da sogar bei deren Basis 2 gebäude zerstört, bevor meine erste "Welle" tot war, und als ich dann neue Marines baute und grad mal so 4-5 fertig waren, kam die KI mit nem  halben Dutzend dieser Vierfüßer + 10-15 weitere Einheiten an, meine Marines waren nach 4-5 Sekunden alle tot...


----------



## The_Rock (10. August 2010)

Anmerkung: Hab die englische Version, deshalb kenn ich die deutschen Bezeichnungen nicht. Tipps gelten nur für KI "Medium" und "Schwer", teilweise auch für "sehr schwer". Primär erstmal auf Verteidigung, weil du vorher mal angedeutet hattest, dass du ein eher gemütlicher Spieler bist (oder hab ichs falsch verstanden? )

1.) Terraner brauchen anfangs kein Treibstoff (außer für Rush-Spezialbuilds, die grad aber egal sind )
Also generell erstmal nur SCVs (bzw WBFs auf deutsch!?) aufs Mineral schicken. Wenn du 9 Ernter hast, bauste ein Depot. Danach sofort eine Barracke. In der Zwischenzeit bauste ununterbrochen weitere SCVs und schickst sie weiter aufs Mineral.
2.) Wenn die Barracke fertig ist, sofort die Satelitenzentrale bauen (kA wie's auf deutsch heißt), damit du Mules runterrufen kannst (Spezialsammler). Währenddessen natürlich auf Depots achten, Marines bauen und erste Raffinerie bauen. Die zweite kann noch warten, da du anfangs nur Marines und Marauder brauchst. Aber trotzdem nicht all zu lange warten 
3.) Mit dem SCV, der die Barracke gebaut hat, sofort einen Bunker bauen (später noch nen zweiten und dritten). Auf den meisten Maps ist ein Mineralfeld direkt vor deiner Basis. Falls du dort gut verteidigen kannst, hier die Bunker hinsetzen.
3a.) Auf keinen Fall mit wenigen Marines angreifen, dann lieber erstmal in den Bunker setzen.   Terraner haben es anfangs schwer Druck zu machen. Gegen Protoss klappts noch ganz gut (Marauder Raketenupgrade sind sehr stark gegen die ersten Protosseinheiten), gegen Zerg zieht man allerdings den Kürzeren, da die Roaches (Schaben!?) Infanterie sehr schnell plattmacht.
4.) Wichtig ist immer weiter SCVs bauen. Am Ende sollten mindestens 16 am Mineralfeld sein + 6 für Raffinerie
5.) Ich würd erstmal nen Techlab an die Barracke bauen, weil du anfangs eh Mineralmangel hast, und du auch Marauder bauen kannst. Im Techlab diese Verlangsamungsrakete erforschen. Sind sehr gut gegen Nahkampfeinheiten.
6.) In dem Forschungsgebäude für Infanterieupgrades erstmal die Bunkerupgrades hochmachen. Danach die Infanterieattacke.
7.) Generell ein bißchen die Einheiten studieren. Du hattest sehr viele Marines (die leichte Panzerung haben), während der Gegner Flammenwerfer hatte (die hohen Massenschaden gegen leichte Panzerung machen). Schere schlägt Papier... sozusagen. Wenn du mit deinen Marines also ne "Kontereinheit" wie nen Flammenwerfer siehst, sofort zurückziehn (oder ihn direkt anvisieren, da er den meisten Schaden macht).
8.) Wenn dein erster Angriff erfolglos war (sprich: kaum Schaden), versuchs mit anderen Einheiten. Also erstmal techen und verteidigen.
9.) Um mal die Bautipps fortzustzen: Hinter deine (2-3) Bunker einpaar Panzer "eingraben". Da kommt kaum was durch. In die Bunker Marines und Marauder rein.
10.) Wenn die Verteidigung steht (oder du genügend Mineralien über hast), zweites Mineralfeld einnehmen. Danach kannste bauen bis zum umfallen und den Gegner überrennen 
11.) Beliebte Angriffstrupps sind z.B. "MMM Armeen" (Marine, Marauder, Medivac). Bei zwei Basen kannste aus 4-5 Barracks kontinuierlich Einheiten bauen. Geht dann natürlich sehr schnell, selbst bei Totalverlusten wäre man noch im Rennen.
12.) Nicht vergessen: Regelmäßig "Mules" runterrufen. Bringt sehr viel Mineralien 

P.S.: Wenn deine Verteidigung erstmal steht und du ne zweite Basis hast, kannste eigentlich auch jegliche andere Truppenkombination ausprobieren. Hauptsache du hast erstmal Ruhe.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

o.k, ich dachte nur, weil einer hier schrieb, dass es mit den Terranern kein Problem sein, schnell ein paar Marines zu bauen und dann die KI direkt zu schlagen - das ging bei mir echt Null auf... 

Beim verteidigen hatte ich zuvor schon deutlich mehr Erfolge, aber auch da war es irgendwann so, dass ich einen Angriff mit Verlusten abwehren konnte, und als ich die Armee neu aufbauete, kam die KI schon wieder mit ner kompletten neuen Armee an.


----------



## The_Rock (10. August 2010)

Hab oben noch einpaar Kleinigkeiten editiert.

Also Terraner KÖNNEN durchaus schnell angreifen. Allerdings sollte man das erst machen, wenn man das Scouten und vor allem die Einheitentypen besser kennenlernt. Lieber erstmal auf Verteidigung spielen und lernen. Wenn dann mal ein Angriff schiefgeht, hat man immerhin noch Bunker, die nen Gegenangriff abwehren. Dann kann mans nochmal versuchen.

Danach kann mans auch mal mit Rush-Taktiken versuchen (für die man dann auch oft Micromanagement braucht, z.B. mit Marines vor Zerglings abhauen, schießen, abhauen, schießen, usw...). Ist also nicht unbedingt die leichteste Art zu spielen.

Edit: Ich hab oben noch das "Stimpack-Upgrade" vergessen (die komische Nadel für Infanterie). Die sollte man aber nur benutzen, wenn man Medics hat. Lässt Infanterie schneller angreifen, kostet aber 10 Lebenspunkte. Wie gesagt, nur benutzen wenn du Medics hast, und dann auch nur 1x klicken, sonst spritzt man sich zu Tode 
Sprich: Unmittelbar vorm Angriff 1x anklicken. Haut ganz schön rein!


----------



## The_Rock (10. August 2010)

Edit 2: Ich seh grad, dass du nur einen Ernter in der Raffinerie hast. Da gehören 3 rein 

Edit: Verdammt, das sollte in den oberen Beitrag. Sorry


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (10. August 2010)

@ Herbboy

Ich habe mir mal dein Replay angeschaut.

Dein größtes problem ist das du eindeutig zu wenige WBF's hast !
2 WBF für einen Mineralienstein, eventuell 3 WBF's für die etwas entfernteren Steine !
Und du brauchst 3 WBF's für eine Raffinerie !

Wenn du deine Ressourcen optimal abbaust bekommst du auch ein vernünftiges Einkommen/Auskommen, dann steht deinen Angriffen eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## The_Rock (10. August 2010)

Und wie gesagt, so schnell wie möglich ein zweites Ressourcenfeld erschließen. Die KI baut ihre zweite Basis erst sehr spät (zumindest auf Medium). Das erschafft dir mit der Zeit nen großen Vorteil.

3 Bunker + 4 (eingegrabene) Panzer dahinter dürften auf dieser Schwierigkeitsstufe alles abwehren.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. August 2010)

Ich bau immer ab dem 10\11 den ersten Depot also im Mp, was auch noch helfen könnte das Bunker Upgrade, das eine erhöht die Anzahl mit der Einheiten mit denen der Bunker besetzt wird um 2. Heißt in jeden Bunker kann ein Marauder und 4 Marines statt nur 1 Marauder und 2 Marines. Gegen Protoss ist zu beachten das der deine Bunker un Panzer zu kleinholz verarbeitet mit Unsterblichen, deswegen würde ich auch immer ein paar Ghosts bauen die können eine Emp Rakete verschiessen, die die Schilde der Protoss in einem Bereich um 100 senkt. Und dann mit Marines zuerst auf die Unsterblichen schiessen, alles was über 10 Schaden macht reduzieren die nemlich auf 10, deswegen sind das üble Kontereinheiten gegen Panzer.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

jo, ich dachte halt durch den vorigen Hinweis, dass man als Terraner sehr schnell sofort Marines bauen und das Spiel quasi sofort beenden kann, daher hab ich erst gar nicht so viele WBF gebaut 

hab eben zwei Partien mit einem anderen User gegen die KI gespielt, da hatte ich dann deutlich schneller als früher viele gute Einheiten, und Defense hatten wir halt halt gemeinsam gemacht.

thx für die Tipps.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. August 2010)

Was auch gut ist als Terraner am Anfang den Zugang deiner Base zubauen mit den ersten 2 Depots und der Kaserne. Viele machen das nicht ist aber gut den so kommt der Gegner nicht in deine Basis und wird versuchen deine Depots kaputt zu schiessen, bis dahin hast du den ersten Marine, kannst den Depot reparieren und alles was in deine Basis will einfach von außen platt schießen. Und du musst bedenken wenn du den Gegner angreifst und vor seiner Anhöhe stehst nichts siehst was oben abgeht, deswegen immer runterlocken oder gleich hoch.


----------



## The_Rock (11. August 2010)

Um mal vom ganzen rumgetexte wegzukommen, hab ich mal ein Replay hochgeladen (in bewegten Bildern isses wohl doch einfacher zu erklären ).
Ein gemütliches Terraner vs Zerg KI auf mittlerer Stufe. Fürn Angriff hab ich nur Infanterie + Medivacs genutzt.
Man sieht an den angesammelten Ressourcen und den viel zu späten Stimpack + Marine Schild Upgrades, dass ich nicht besonders konzentriert gespielt hab 

Wie man ebenfalls sieht, kann der KI-Gegner nicht viel gegen ne Bunker + Tanks Verteidigung anrichten. Hinter den Bunkern sollten immer 2 WBFs im Reparaturmodus stehn (rechte Maustaste auf das Werkzeugsymbol), die im Falle eines Angriffs die Bunker automatisch reparieren.

Wie gesagt, steht erstmal die Verteidigung und die zweite Basis, kannste nach Lust und Laune deinen Angriff planen. Na ja, bis deine Ressourcen natürlich irgendwann weg sind 

Gegen nen Menschen zieht sowas logischerweise nicht. Der würde einfach halt nen anderen Weg in deine Basis nehmen 
Die schwereren KI-Gegner haben auch gewisse Mittel dagegen.

P.S.: Das zweite Replay ("Insane") ist für diejenigen, die die schwierigste KI noch nicht bezwungen haben, und unbedingt das Achievement wollen. So find ichs jedenfalls am einfachsten (als Protoss Fan zumindest ).
Frei nach dem Prinzip "Schere schlägt Papier, Papier schlägt Stein, Stein schlägt Schere und aufgeladener Voidray schlägt sie alle"


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (12. August 2010)

Ich habe mir dein Insane Replay mal angesehen, weil ich nicht so oft gegen die schwerste KI spiele.
Wahnsinn die KI baut in ihrer Basis 3 Brutstätten, echt Irre.

Deine Raumportale sind ja sehr nahe an der Kante wo die Bodeneinheiten (mit einer Lufteinheit die Sicht gewährt) vom außerhalb deiner Basis darauf schießen können - recht schlecht spaziert muss ich sagen.

Aber das witzigste war das du bei deinem Eingang *NUR* einen Pylon hingestellt hast für soooo viele Kanonen. Ein Menschlicher Gegner hätte zuerst auf den einen Pylon gezielt


----------



## Professor Frink (12. August 2010)

Alta, schon krass, hier wird seit 3 Seiten gnadenlos am Thema (das gelöst ist) vörbeidiskutiert und ein Mod macht munter mit 
Wenn das Klutten sehen würde


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (12. August 2010)

Ja das wissen ALLE das die allererste Frage schon lange gelöst wurde.
Aber das hier soll ja weitergehen weil das ein Thema ist was VIELE interessiert!
Das ist ein Thema was sich halt nur mit spielen gegen die KI bezieht, es ist so halt übersichtlicher als im Sammelthread darüber zu diskutieren !
Und außerdem ist ein Moderator (Herbboy) auch hier bei dieser Diskussion beteiligt und der hat nichts dagegen - Warum sollte er auch......


----------



## Professor Frink (12. August 2010)

meine güte, das war ein Scherz, ganz ruhig. ich hab da nix gegn, ich hoffe das habe ich mit dem lachsmiley zum ausdruck bringen können, ich hab den Fred intressiert gelesn, fiel mir halt nurso auf, weil man das hinter dem Threadtitel nicht vermutet.


----------



## The_Rock (12. August 2010)

Adun schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dein Insane Replay mal angesehen, weil ich nicht so oft gegen die schwerste KI spiele.
> Wahnsinn die KI baut in ihrer Basis 3 Brutstätten, echt Irre.


Jau, da kommen bei DEM Ressourceneinkommen auch ganz schön viele Einheiten raus 



> Deine Raumportale sind ja sehr nahe an der Kante wo die Bodeneinheiten (mit einer Lufteinheit die Sicht gewährt) vom außerhalb deiner Basis darauf schießen können - recht schlecht spaziert muss ich sagen.



Ich wollt eigentlich sofort rushen, daher die "nördlichste" Platzierung, damit der Nachschub so schnell wie möglich eintrifft. Hab mich dann aber doch dagegen entschieden, und erstmal den ersten Angriff abgewartet. Is ja nur gegen ne KI 



> Aber das witzigste war das du bei deinem Eingang *NUR* einen Pylon hingestellt hast für soooo viele Kanonen. Ein Menschlicher Gegner hätte zuerst auf den einen Pylon gezielt




Wie gesagt, is ja nur gegen ne KI. Und die is ziemlich berechenbar 
Gegen nen menschlichen Spieler spiel ich zudem bestimmt nicht so passiv.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (12. August 2010)

@ The_Rock
Hast eh recht, war ja auch unterhaltsam das Replay.
Mich würde interessieren wie viele Brutstätten die KI noch erzeugt hätte mit der Zeit


----------



## The_Rock (12. August 2010)

Also mindestens 2 hätte er noch in seiner Expansion. Hab ich im 1vs7 (Free for All) gesehn


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (12. August 2010)

Ich spiele auch gerne gegen die KI mit eigens erstellte regeln um das ganze etwas interessanter zu gestalten, wie zum Beispiel :

- Protoss: Nur mit Mechanischen Einheiten spielen (Koloss, Protektor, Sonden), also das kein Protoss stirbt.
- Terraner : Nur mit Einheiten spielen die Spezialenergie verwenden. (Schwerer Kreuzer, Ghost usw...) -
- Zerg : Nur mit Königinnen angreifen. (mit Nydus Würmern macht das mächtig Spaß)

Wie ist es bei euch, macht ihr sowas auch manchmal oder vielleicht was ganz anderes !?


----------



## Veriquitas (13. August 2010)

Gegen die ki ist es irgendwann sowieso überschaubar, ich würde da lieber Mods empfehlen.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (14. August 2010)

Was ich noch hinzufügen will das man so etwas was ich beschrieben habe natürlich nicht bei den beiden höchsten Schwierigkeitsgraden machen sollte


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2010)

Also, ich hab jetzt von den letzten 7 Matches gegen die KI auf mittel 5 Matches gewonnen - jetzt schau ich bei den "Erfolgen", da gibt es ja u.a. "gewinne als Tarraner 10 Spiele gegen die KI auf mittel" - da steht bei mir aber 0/10 ^^  ist das normal, spring das vlt. direkt auf 10, wenn ich 10 geschafft hab? Oder gilt "Aufgabe" der KI etwa nicht als Sieg?


----------



## lvr (16. August 2010)

Du bekommst den Erfolg nur angerechnet, wenn du im Multiplayer ein Spiel gegen KI erstellst. Bei einem Singleplayerspiel vs. KI bekommst du nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2010)

Häh? Was ist denn das für ein Schwachsinn? Ich bin doch eh online, wieso zählt das dann nicht? Wozu gibt es überhaupt Spiele gegen die KI, wenn die dann gar nicht zählen und man die auch im Multiplayer online erstellen kann - das raff ich jetzt nicht... ^^   oder müssen es co-op Spiele mit einem Bekannten gegen die KI sein? 

  

Echt super gute 10 Stunden für nix gespielt, so ein Dreck!


----------



## Veriquitas (16. August 2010)

Man kann die Geschwindickeit des Spiels nicht in einem Mp Game ändern, damit hat es wahrscheinlich was auf sich.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (16. August 2010)

*@ Herrboy*

Ich verstehe zwar nichts von den Erfolgen, weil ich überwiegend Offline spiele und mich die Erfolge generell nicht interessieren. 
Ich denke *Ivr* hat recht, ist zwar genau das haargleiche wie im Multi part Spiele gegen die KI aber Blizzard wird sich sicher was dabei gedacht haben, sie nehmen sicher an wenn man sowieso Online ist wird man im Multi gegen die KI spielen wollen(SOLL).
ABER vielleicht kann dir > diese Seite < etwas weiterhelfen´, einfach etwas runter scrollen.
Aber normalerweise braucht man für Schwierigkeitstuffe-Mittel bei 5 spielen nicht 10stunden, du solltest mal die Szenarien durchspielen ! Wenn ich schon mal diese Seite verlinkt habe mache ich gleich noch einen > zu den Szenarien < .
Szenarien kannst nach dem Einzelspieler Button unten rechts anklicken - gutes Training + gute Erklärungen !


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2010)

Also, ich hab die 10Std halt inkl. meiner vorigen etliche gescheiterten Versuche gerechnet  aber so 30min sitz ich da schon, bis ich MEINE, dass ich es riskieren kann.


Aber warum die das mit online und einzelspieler gegen KI so machen, versteh ich echt nicht. Wenn man offline spielt, wird man ja drauf hingewiesen, dass die Erfolge nicht zählen.

ich muss mal schauen, wie man überhaupt ein onlinespiel gegen die KI kreieren kann.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (17. August 2010)

Ich warte auch immer gerne eine Ewigkeit bis ich meine das ich bereit bin 
Ich glaube das ganze Erfolgs-System ist irgendwie noch etwas verbuggt, der erste Teil hatte auch gefühlte Tausend Patches bis es letztendlich wirklich Grandios war.

Ein Spiel gegen die KI im Multiplayer kannst du erstellen wenn du wie folgt vorgehst :
In Multiplayer gehen, Spiel erstellen anklicken, gewünschte Karte aussuchen und dann oben auf KI hinzufügen (oder so ähnlich heißt das) klicken.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. August 2010)

Und nochmal das liegt daran das man die Geschwindigkeit der Einheiten ändern kann, langsames Spieltempo Vorteil für den Spieler, also zählt der Erfolg nicht. Im Mp Part kann man die Spielgeschwindigkeit nicht ändern, das ist das Standart Spieltempo. Wenn du ein Mp Spiel gegen die Ki machen willst einfach Mehrspieler-->Spiel erstellen-->In den offenen Rechtecken die Ki hinzufügen--> und Spiel starten.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (17. August 2010)

1 - Mann kann überall die Spiel-Geschwindigkeit ändern wenn man gegen die KI spielen will, im Einzelspieler und im Multi. Geschwindigkeit der Einheiten verändern gibts nicht. Ein bisschen genauer informieren bitte bevor eine Desinformation deinerseits kommt. Du meinst wohl das man im Multi nicht den Schwierigkeitsgrad der KI ändern kann.
2 - Die Anleitung habe ich auch schon NUR einen Beitrag vor die gemacht - etwas aufmerksamer sein bitte !


----------



## Veriquitas (17. August 2010)

Wenn du im Mp Spiel einmal drin bist kannst du die Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr ändern. Und die Geschwindigkeit beinflusst sehr wohl die Einheiten, weshalb Ranglistenspiele auch nur auf schneller gespielt werden können.

Sry das ich dein Post glatt übersehen habe..


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2010)

Find ich trotzdem Schwachsinn, dann sollten die einen drauf hinweisen, dass man bei Einzelspieler vs. Ki keine Erfolge bekommt oder das Ändern der Geschwindigkeit IM Match halt generell sperren - ich hab davon eh nie gebrauch gemacht... 

Gestern hab ich online einmal gegen die KI gespielt, danach meine ersten 2 Matches gegen reale gegner: 1 verloren wg. falscher Taktik - ich hab zu sehr auf Banshees gesetzt, mit 10 davon zwar die Basis meines Gegners zerlegt, aber kurz bevor seine Hauptbasis zerstört wurde, hat der die einfach aufsteigen lassen, und Banshees gehen ja nur gegen Bodenziele... er wiederum hatte fast zeitgleich mich angegriffen, und meine 4 Bunker mit Marines waren zu schnell tot - er hatte zwar dann nur noch 4 Vikings und 2 Marodeure, aber bis auf 2 Marines konnte ich keine neuen Einheiten mehr bauen, bevor er meine Prod-gebäude (von jeder Sorte nur eines) zerstört hatte, und mit den Banshees das Ganze retten ging auch nicht, denn dann setzt er die Vikings in den Flugmodus, und meine Banshees sind Geschichte...

Danach dann gegen Protos, da ist lange rein gar nix passiert, ich hatte dann 8 Sternenkreuzer, 4 Thore und noch 4 Panzer + viele Upgrades, bin einfach mal zu dessen Basus hin: der hatte auch schon ein paar große Schiffe, aber nach 1min war die andere Streitmacht weg, ich hatte noch 7 Kreuzer und hab dann in Ruhe die Basis zerlegt, ab und an kam noch ein Hetzer an, den er neu gebaut hatte, aber das war kein Problem.


ps: wenn man aufgibt, ist man ja quasi auch disconnected zu dem anderen Spieler. Kann man nicht auch irgendwie Revance einfordern? Und sind diese 50 unranked Einstiegsspiele überhaupt nötig?


----------



## Veriquitas (17. August 2010)

Die Erfolge dafür sind auch in der Kategorie Eigene Spiele, also somit ist es auch ein Hinweis. Die 50 Spiele kann man am Anfang überspringen indem man nur 5 macht es gibt 2 Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Du hast dich da für die 50 entschieden. Aber du musst das so sehen wenn du mit Starcraft nicht wirklich viel vorher am Hut hattest helfen dir diese 50 Spiele die ungewertet sind, du musst halt immer nur kugen welche Einheit die Antieinheit zur anderen darstellt. Du musst auch wissen was der Gegner baut also so geshehen ihn ausspionieren. Du kannst Kontakt zu dem Spieler aufbauen indem du unter deinen Profil schaust, welche Matches du gemacht hast gegen wen. Oder nachdem Spiel in der Anzeige wo eure Punkte stehen auf seinen Namen klicken und ihn anschreiben.

Die offiziellen Starcraft 2 Foren oder Instarcraft Foren, bieten auch Hilfe für Anfänger an.


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Erfolge dafür sind auch in der Kategorie Eigene Spiele, also somit ist es auch ein Hinweis.


 Wie soll man denn bitte davon daraus schließen, dass ein nicht im MP erstelltes Spiel nicht zählt? Ein Spiel gegen die KI im Einzelspielermenü ist für mich auch ein "eigenes Spiel"... wär mir neu, dass "eigenes Spiel" ein feststehender Begriff für "im Onlinemodus erstelltes Spiel" ist... ^^ Für mich ist "eigenes Spiel" nix anderes als ein Spiel, das ich so weit es das Game zulässt selber konfiguriere und die Gegner bestimme. 

Es ist und bleibt einfach nur schlecht beschrieben, so isses nunmal.  Da müßte nur dabeistehen stehen "In diesem Modus können sie keine Erfolge erringen", und dann wüßte man bescheid. Ich wußte zB bis gestern noch nicht mal, DASS man überhaupt "online" gegen die KI spielen kann...  





> Die 50 Spiele kann man am Anfang überspringen indem man nur 5 macht es gibt 2 Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Du hast dich da für die 50 entschieden.


 Da stand bei den 50 einfach "überspringen" drunter - das wollte ich natürich nicht einfach so anklicken, da ich schon auch erstmal schauen wollte, wie es sich so spielt - aber wie soll man denn ahnen, dass man die dann alle machen MUSS, wenn man die mal anfängt? Das steht da nämlich auch nicht. Woher weißt DU das denn btw ? 

Ich weiß nicht mal, ob ich überhaupt innerhalb eines Jahres die 50 Spiele vollkriegen werde... 

Was wär denn der Nachteil, wenn man die überspringt, außer dass die Gegner erfahrener sind? Kann man sich Minuspunkte einhandeln oder so, die man dann erst mühsam wieder aufholen muss, wenn einen der Rank interessiert?

thx


----------



## Veriquitas (17. August 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn bitte davon daraus schließen, dass ein nicht im MP erstelltes Spiel nicht zählt? Ein Spiel gegen die KI im Einzelspielermenü ist für mich auch ein "eigenes Spiel"... wär mir neu, dass "eigenes Spiel" ein feststehender Begriff für "im Onlinemodus erstelltes Spiel" ist... ^^ Für mich ist "eigenes Spiel" nix anderes als ein Spiel, das ich so weit es das Game zulässt selber konfiguriere und die Gegner bestimme.
> 
> Es ist und bleibt einfach nur schlecht beschrieben, so isses nunmal.  Da müßte nur dabeistehen stehen "In diesem Modus können sie keine Erfolge erringen", und dann wüßte man bescheid. Ich wußte zB bis gestern noch nicht mal, DASS man überhaupt "online" gegen die KI spielen kann...
> 
> ...



Ja um das alles zu wissen muss man schon ein wenig mit Sc vertraut gewesen sein, das mit den eigenen Spielen ist so wegen dem Speed. In Ligen ist es halt so das es mehrere Divisionen gibt mit 100 Plätzen und je nachdem ob du Punkte verlierst oder gewinnst steigst du ab oder auf und wenn es dir um den Rang geht ist es relativ egal weil du Bonuspunkte bekommst die drauf gerechnet werden. Heißt wenn du ein paar Tage nicht gespielt hast und du Rang 1 warst jetzt aber Rang 3 bist hast du einen Bonuspool der die Differenz darstellt zu Platzt 1. Das heißt wenn du als Rang3 1 Spiel gewinnst bist du wieder auf 1 es sei denn du verlierst.

Aber wie gesagt ich biete dir immer noch nen custom Game an bei Gelegenheit, dann kann ich dir bestimmt nen paar Tips geben.


----------



## hyundai187 (18. August 2010)

hammer game


----------



## theo1992 (15. September 2010)

jo blizzard hat gute arbeit geleistet... wie immer


----------

